# Teaching/classroom assistant roles in spain



## stacey82

Hi I currently work as a teaching support assistant in England (I am white British) and was looking for some information on doing this role in Spain. I am keen to give my daughter a better life and crave to live in the sun and by the sea. Wondering if anybody could point me in the right direction I.e to find out what sort of qualification is required etc? Thank you Stacey


----------



## xabiaxica

stacey82 said:


> Hi I currently work as a teaching support assistant in England (I am white British) and was looking for some information on doing this role in Spain. I am keen to give my daughter a better life and crave to live in the sun and by the sea. Wondering if anybody could point me in the right direction I.e to find out what sort of qualification is required etc? Thank you Stacey


:welcome:

you wouldn't be able to get that sort of work in state schools in Spain - you'd need native level Spanish & be able to pass _oposiciones_ - also, my kids have never had teaching assistants in their classes here, so I'm not sure that role even exists :confused2:

your best bet would be to contact British/International schools - if you look at the 'useful links' sticky near the top of the forum you'll find a link to some organisations with lists of these schools


----------



## stacey82

Great thank you very much. Would probably be looking to work in a British school as I don't currently speak Spanish x


----------



## brocher

I know someone who does this in an international school. She has no dependants to care for but has to suppplement her income teaching by English privately in her spare time. If you have to find extra work in the evenings, you may not really be offering your daughter a better lifestyle.

It might help to get a classroom assistant job if you get a TEFL/ CELTA qualification.


----------



## 90199

This role exists in the state schools in the Canary Islands. We were approached to become teaching assistants some time ago, but declined the offer. I have also met another English person on this island who does this type of work. Now whether they are still recruiting I do not know.

Here is a Irish link covering España but it is in Spanish, however if you google English Teaching assistants Canary Islands there are some responses in English
Irlanda


----------



## mrypg9

stacey82 said:


> Great thank you very much. Would probably be looking to work in a British school as I don't currently speak Spanish x


Hello Stacey...I wonder if you really know what things are like now in Spain
Spain has the highest unemployment rate in Europe...in some parts one in three people are looking for jobs. Unemployment is at its highest in those areas you would like to be...on the coast.

The cost of living in Spain is as expensive if not more so than in the UK. Even if you found a job, it wouldn't be secure and you wouldn't earn enough to keep you and your daughter without having to take a second job. There seem to be few vacancies for teaching assistants in Spanish or British schools here -the Spanish Government isn't as generous as the UK Government in providing funding for TAs. You speak no Spanish...it's essential to do so if you want a job.

You didn't say how old your daughter is but depending o0n her age it may be inadvisable to enrol her in the Spanish state system. No way could you afford private fees on the money you'd earn....if you found a job.

Look at the basics: rent of around 500 - 600 euros a month on the coast -and that for a flat. Then utilities....another 200 euros at least. Transport, insurances, medical costs...you may not qualify for full free state health care....and that's before you eat!

Spain, unlike the UK, has no generous welfare state. No Child Tax Credit, no Housing Benefit....If you did find a job and lost it and you had no job or home to return to in the UK ...what would you do?

I'm going to be cruel to be kind here and say that a 'craving' for life by the sea is a flimsy base on which to project a stable life for you and your daughter. Keep your job, enjoy holidays by the sea and save for a possible retirement in Spain.

The only people who should even think of coming to Spain now are retired people with good incomes, people with well-paid secure jobs and those who have businesses established here in Spain or which they can run via the internet.

I know this is not what you want to hear and I'm sorry to be pouring water on your hopes and dreams. But to mislead you into thinking that you need only to buy a ticket, land and find a job would be cruel and deceitful.

You have an important job....TAs play a vital role in pupils' learning and general well-being (I was a Head). Hold on to it and look forward to your next summer holiday in Spain.


----------



## jojo

Dont be fooled into thinking that you'd be giving your daughter a better life in Spain. You dont say how old she is, but I assume you and she have family and friends around you, that you have a home, security and finances where you are now. Moving to and setting up in Spain is costly and unless you have friends and family there, you'll find it hard. The better lifestyle is a myth. Its a harsh country to live in. Great for holidays tho, so why dont you rent somewhere for the whole of the school holidays and "live" in Spain for the summer??? Take it from there

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

.... As for teaching assistants in International schools, the two schools my children went to had an average of 10 kids per class, so there wasnt a need for assistants. One of their schools did have one "teaching assistant" He was a qualified teacher and really just helped out in the school cos his wife was the deputy head. He wasnt an assistant as in the UK sense tho, more of a sort of "dogsbody"/supply teacher. 

Jo xxx


----------



## stacey82

My daughter is 4 and yes we have family and friends around us here. I just get so frustrated with this country and the way people are treated regardless of how long you've lived here or what you've put in. I know it is one of the better places to live and i am also very proud of my country. But you are all right maybe I would be running away to what I envisage as a better life, but actually end up living a nightmare ( I just love Spain so much but as you say, nothing to stop me continuing to holiday there. Maybe in the future i will train to be a teacher and this may open more doors for me if I still wish to consider the move. I can't thank you all enough for your honesty and advice it had really helped me. So glad I came across this app! Xx


----------



## jojo

stacey82 said:


> My daughter is 4 and yes we have family and friends around us here. I just get so frustrated with this country and the way people are treated regardless of how long you've lived here or what you've put in. I know it is one of the better places to live and i am also very proud of my country. But you are all right maybe I would be running away to what I envisage as a better life, but actually end up living a nightmare ( I just love Spain so much but as you say, nothing to stop me continuing to holiday there. Maybe in the future i will train to be a teacher and this may open more doors for me if I still wish to consider the move. I can't thank you all enough for your honesty and advice it had really helped me. So glad I came across this app! Xx


Sorted then lol!!! Lotsa holidays in Spain, find an area, get to know people and the systems etc. Meanwhile, get your teaching qualifications and make it your mission to eventually move over. You know there are lots of people who spend half their time in Spain and the other half in the UK and get the best of both worlds - in fact I seem to be doing that. We lived in Spain for four years and altho I loved it, it wasnt without its problems so we moved back to the UK. I now flit back and forth, which is ok. I belong in both countries!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## stacey82

Well that sounds good to me. Doing bit of both would be ideal but not sure practical, I'm going to keep playin the lottery and wishful thinking!! Lol x


----------



## Pesky Wesky

There are teaching assistants posts in Spain in state schools for the English Language. My daughter has had 2 in her secondary school. I think they are employed through the British Council. This is what halydia always wrote about, (ex member of the forum)


----------



## stacey82

Oh ok, what part of Spain do you know?


----------



## stacey82

Oh ok what part of Spain?


----------



## 90199

See my previous post. Las Islas Canarias


----------



## stacey82

Oh yes sorry. Thank you x


----------



## mrypg9

stacey82 said:


> My daughter is 4 and yes we have family and friends around us here. I just get so frustrated with this country and the way people are treated regardless of how long you've lived here or what you've put in.


That is one of the things about the UK you should be most proud of, Stacey. The UK is a civilised country where regardless of skin colour or ethnicity you receive equal treatment. Not so everywhere.

And of course we who live here whether working or not are...immigrants.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

stacey82 said:


> Oh ok, what part of Spain do you know?


 Comunidad de Madrid


----------



## Pesky Wesky

stacey82 said:


> Oh ok, what part of Spain do you know?


Comunidad de Madrid


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Here's a link to being an *English* *language* teaching assistant in state schools. I think it's closed for 2012/ 13 however..., but look at the page to check what you've got to do.
htthttp://www.britishcouncil.org/languageassistants.htmp://


----------



## stacey82

Brilliant thank you very much for the link x


----------



## xabiaxica

stacey82 said:


> Brilliant thank you very much for the link x


that link didn't work, but this one will

Am I eligible? - English language assistants abroad - British Council - Language Assistants



> Dates of appointment: 1 October – 31 May
> Appointments to primary schools in Madrid are 1 October - 30 June.
> Hours: 12 per week in secondary schools. Posts in Navarra are for 14 hours.
> Salary: €700 per month net
> Age and passport requirements: the Spanish Ministry of Education is normally able to consider only candidates who hold a UK or EU passport.
> 
> Posts are available for undergraduates and graduates of any discipline. You should have AS-level, Higher Grade or equivalent in Spanish. While undergraduates studying Spanish at a UK university will be treated as priority candidates, there will be a number of posts available for graduates as well.


so, A levels, a degree or at least 2 years into a degree _*and *_ a reasonably good level of Spanish 

tbh - if I was just out of uni, young free & single I'd love the adventure that this could offer - you don't know where you'll end up & for a 'year out' it would be an amazing experience!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

xabiachica said:


> that link didn't work, but this one will
> 
> Am I eligible? - English language assistants abroad - British Council - Language Assistants
> 
> 
> 
> so, A levels, a degree or at least 2 years into a degree _*and *_a reasonably good level of Spanish
> 
> tbh - if I was just out of uni, young free & single I'd love the adventure that this could offer - you don't know where you'll end up & for a 'year out' it would be an amazing experience!


so, as the link I posted doesn't work, maybe you could edit the post?
Anyway, if someonewants info all they have to do is Google _*teaching assistants British Council*_

*PS to OP.* Whilst 700 € is a good rate for the work you'd be doing, it would be tight for you and your daughter to live on taking into account pre school or creche costs and possible transport costs. Also these jobs are not normally permanent - most people move on once their contract (which I presume if for the academic year only) has finished


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> so, as the link I posted doesn't work, maybe you could edit the post?
> Anyway, if someonewants info all they have to do is Google _*teaching assistants British Council*_


I've put the link into the 'Teaching English in Spain' post on the sticky now - we'll always be able to find it there  - thanks for pointing us in the right direction


----------



## Biscombe

Also to mention TA jobs in International schools are highly competitive. There is usually a long waiting list for these jobs which are also very poorly paid (1000 per month)


----------



## jojo

Biscombe said:


> Also to mention TA jobs in International schools are highly competitive. There is usually a long waiting list for these jobs which are also very poorly paid (1000 per month)


 Are you sure its as much as 1000€ a month??? My friend is a TA and has been for many years in the UK and I know she takes home less than £800 a month, also teachers in Spain dont earn much more than 1000€ a month do they??? I also remember hearing that alot of international schools were cutting back by not paying teachers or staff during the summer holidays because of the downturn etc. Altho that could have been one particular International school I know of that was struggling????

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> Are you sure its as much as 1000€ a month??? My friend is a TA and has been for many years in the UK and I know she takes home less than £800 a month, also teachers in Spain dont earn much more than 1000€ a month do they??? I also remember hearing that alot of international schools were cutting back by not paying teachers or staff during the summer holidays because of the downturn etc
> 
> Jo xxx


it's obviously going to vary from school to school depending on hours etc.

teachers in state schools do earn more than that - but International schools often don't pay too well - often staff in those are on 'school year' contracts, too - September to June


----------



## mrypg9

Whatever the actual salary in Spain, the fact remains that it won't be enough for two people to live on.
Plus the fact that these jobs are rarely secure and lasting.


----------



## bob_bob

€700 a month? looks like the job is really aimed at a youngster looking to live abroad for a year who's prepared to live in a studio/house share, not good for the OP.

Lets be honest, the young lady will never earn enough anywhere in Spain as a Teaching Assistant to live on, can't in the UK really without help from tax credits etc which you can't get in Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica

bob_bob said:


> €700 a month? looks like the job is really aimed at a youngster looking to live abroad for a year who's prepared to live in a studio/house share, not good for the OP.


that's _exactly _who it's aimed at


----------



## Pesky Wesky

xabiachica said:


> that's _exactly _who it's aimed at


 Yep


----------



## bob_bob

Trouble is with so many after so few jobs employers can offer what they like, all the kids with degrees in Media Studies or Sports Science etc will be lucky to end up flipping burgers somewhere.


----------



## brocher

Blimey, I just re-read the post - couldn't see what was wrong with 700e/ wk for 12 hrs work, thought it was pretty good actually. Now I see it's actually 700e/ mth - not good is it.

I have read about quite a few of the Spanish International schools being very dodgy when it comes to paying their teachers. I believe low salaries and the "10 mth contracts" are quite a common con in some of these school groups with profit, not education, being their primary function. I think many have been caught out with this - always check the contract before accepting a job, especially when planning a big move to a new country.

Although some International Schools do not seem to abide by it, I believe there are terms and conditions set out in a Spanish Convenio - though my Spanish isn't up to finding it!


----------



## yo_soy

brocher said:


> Blimey, I just re-read the post - couldn't see what was wrong with 700e/ wk for 12 hrs work, thought it was pretty good actually. Now I see it's actually 700e/ mth - not good is it.


€700 a month for not much more than 50 hours work isn't too shabby for Spain -it's around 14€ an hour! If that was a 40 hour a week job, it'd be a more than decent wage.

Anyway, as noted, the British Council t/a jobs are, generally, for undergraduate language students. I did it last year and it was pretty good fun and an affordable way to live in Spain (for a young, single man) despite the million administrative problems I seemed to have, such as not getting paid for 3 months. All in all it was worth it and probably a better way to spend a compulsory year abroad as part of my degree - good work experience to add to my CV for when I graduate.


----------



## bob_bob

A friend of mine was looking at moving abroad either Spain or Cyprus, he's a nurse so work would be difficult for him but his wife is a qualified teacher and when they looked the international Schools seemed to be offering about €14k-€16k a year (and some discount on School fees for their lad) but really thats not enough to live on in either country.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

brocher said:


> Blimey, I just re-read the post - couldn't see what was wrong with 700e/ wk for 12 hrs work, thought it was pretty good actually. Now I see it's actually 700e/ mth - not good is it.
> 
> I have read about quite a few of the Spanish International schools being very dodgy when it comes to paying their teachers. I believe low salaries and the "10 mth contracts" are quite a common con in some of these school groups with profit, not education, being their primary function. I think many have been caught out with this - always check the contract before accepting a job, especially when planning a big move to a new country.
> 
> Although some International Schools do not seem to abide by it, I believe there are terms and conditions set out in a Spanish Convenio - though my Spanish isn't up to finding it!


700 € a month for 12 hrs work a week is a not an OK salary, it's good, and I live in Madrid. If it was in the north or south of the country I'd be very good. The jobs through the Brit. Counc., as far as I know, are only in state schools.


----------



## brocher

Pesky Wesky said:


> 700 € a month for 12 hrs work a week is a not an OK salary, it's good, and I live in Madrid. If it was in the north or south of the country I'd be very good. The jobs through the Brit. Counc., as far as I know, are only in state schools.


Yes, I agree it's good for someone who only needs a part time job, or a student with perhaps some other funding/ student loan/ bank of parent - but you'd have to find a lot more work, hard in the current climate, for say a mother and child to live on it. Much easier in the UK where she'd presumably qualify for Tax Credits, etc.


----------



## brocher

bob_bob said:


> A friend of mine was looking at moving abroad either Spain or Cyprus, he's a nurse so work would be difficult for him but his wife is a qualified teacher and when they looked the international Schools seemed to be offering about €14k-€16k a year (and some discount on School fees for their lad) but really thats not enough to live on in either country.



Seems pretty low but I think it depends on the school. Some do have a reputation for paying (and treating) their teachers' poorly. Perhaps your friends should look at a few years in the far east, where packages can be very good.


----------



## bob_bob

Indeed, another friend spent some years teaching in Hong Kong, not once in his time there was a single piece of homework not handed in on time, all teaching was 'front of class' so no time wasted on group work and all the children achieved very high results.

His pay was not great but did include a nice flat for him and his wife.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

brocher said:


> Yes, I agree it's good for someone who only needs a part time job, or a student with perhaps some other funding/ student loan/ bank of parent - but you'd have to find a lot more work, hard in the current climate, for say a mother and child to live on it. Much easier in the UK where she'd presumably qualify for Tax Credits, etc.


 What I wanted to say was that for somebody working and living in Spain it's NOT a bad salary. If you want/ need to compare it to other countries you'll possibly see things differently. Many, Many people are working a full timetable of 35+ hours a week in shops and offices for 1000€ or less, soo 700€ a month for just 12 hours of work is undeniably good


----------



## brocher

Pesky Wesky said:


> What I wanted to say was that for somebody working and living in Spain it's NOT a bad salary. If you want/ need to compare it to other countries you'll possibly see things differently. Many, Many people are working a full timetable of 35+ hours a week in shops and offices for 1000€ or less, soo 700€ a month for just 12 hours of work is undeniably good


Sorry! I was just refering back to the OP who was considering moving from a similar job in the UK, with a daughter to support.

Pesky, I was wondering if you'd know how to find the Spanish Convivo (sp?), for pay and conditions?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

brocher said:


> Sorry! I was just refering back to the OP who was considering moving from a similar job in the UK, with a daughter to support.
> 
> Pesky, I was wondering if you'd know how to find the Spanish Convivo (sp?), for pay and conditions?


Convenio.
I'd just google it, or ask the unions UGT or CCOO

It may also be in the Boletin Oficial del Estado


----------



## bob_bob

Pesky Wesky said:


> What I wanted to say was that for somebody working and living in Spain it's NOT a bad salary. If you want/ need to compare it to other countries you'll possibly see things differently. Many, Many people are working a full timetable of 35+ hours a week in shops and offices for 1000€ or less, soo *700€ a month for just 12 hours of work *is undeniably good



What, they pay €58 an hour:spit:


----------



## Pesky Wesky

bob_bob said:


> What, they pay €58 an hour:spit:


 No, they don't pay 58€ an hour!


----------



## dalyvilla

Hi there,

I'm somewhat on a similar 'mission' to Stacey, that I'm relocating to Spain in about 5 weeks. I do not have any dependants however, and plan to work in bars mostly (and maybe some English speaking office work). I would like to tutor English privately to get extra income, can you advise me if there is much demand for private tutoring. 
I'm currently both learning Spanish (still at beginner level, but enjoying learning, and improving quickly) and doing a TEFL course. 
I do have some friends and acquaintances I have met on previous visits and people I know from back home. I do not yet have any work secured, but have saved enough to cover my rent for about 3 months in order to find something. 

I will be moving to the Costa del Sol area so if anyone has any tips, feel free to let me know..
Also can anyone advise on the best, cost effective to improve my Spanish speaking when I get there, I have been told that lessons are inexpensive. The main reason I am moving to Spain is to become fluent in the language as I would like to travel to South America at some point

Cheers guys


----------



## jojo

dalyvilla said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm somewhat on a similar 'mission' to Stacey, that I'm relocating to Spain in about 5 weeks. I do not have any dependants however, and plan to work in bars mostly (and maybe some English speaking office work). I would like to tutor English privately to get extra income, can you advise me if there is much demand for private tutoring.
> I'm currently both learning Spanish (still at beginner level, but enjoying learning, and improving quickly) and doing a TEFL course.
> I do have some friends and acquaintances I have met on previous visits and people I know from back home. I do not yet have any work secured, but have saved enough to cover my rent for about 3 months in order to find something.
> 
> I will be moving to the Costa del Sol area so if anyone has any tips, feel free to let me know..
> Also can anyone advise on the best, cost effective to improve my Spanish speaking when I get there, I have been told that lessons are inexpensive. The main reason I am moving to Spain is to become fluent in the language as I would like to travel to South America at some point
> 
> Cheers guys


Without dependents you'll find it easier, altho moneywise three months is cutting it a bit fine, but I guess if its just you, you can up and leave if it doesnt work out??!! You need to know that Spain is in a crisis and you wont find it easy to just pick up bar work or any other types of work. Its very much who you know, employers usually employ family and friends etc. As for learning Spanish, well you'll pick it up if you socialise or possibly the best way is to take classes there - that way you'll get to meet people too

Jo xxx


----------



## dalyvilla

jojo said:


> Without dependents you'll find it easier, altho moneywise three months is cutting it a bit fine, but I guess if its just you, you can up and leave if it doesnt work out??!! You need to know that Spain is in a crisis and you wont find it easy to just pick up bar work or any other types of work. Its very much who you know, employers usually employ family and friends etc. As for learning Spanish, well you'll pick it up if you socialise or possibly the best way is to take classes there - that way you'll get to meet people too
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo,

Yeah i'm well aware that Spain is in crisis (sad times) but I am will to take the chance to order to learn the lingo. I do have 3 or 4 contacts to help me along the way. 
/SNIP/


----------



## Alcalaina

dalyvilla said:


> Thanks Jo,
> 
> Yeah i'm well aware that Spain is in crisis (sad times) but I am will to take the chance to order to learn the lingo. I do have 3 or 4 contacts to help me along the way.
> /SNIP/


Lots of foreigners live in their own language bubble and regard learning Spanish as an add-on activity, which they can fit in when they feel like it. But if you want to become fluent quickly, try and immerse yourself in the language - read the papers, watch Spanish TV, listen to Spanish radio, start conversations with anyone who's willing to listen (not difficult as most Spanish people love to chat!), talk to yourself in Spanish when you are on your own, and arrange your social life so you aren't spending every evening with people who only speak English. Good luck!


----------



## dalyvilla

Alcalaina said:


> Lots of foreigners live in their own language bubble and regard learning Spanish as an add-on activity, which they can fit in when they feel like it. But if you want to become fluent quickly, try and immerse yourself in the language - read the papers, watch Spanish TV, listen to Spanish radio, start conversations with anyone who's willing to listen (not difficult as most Spanish people love to chat!), talk to yourself in Spanish when you are on your own, and arrange your social life so you aren't spending every evening with people who only speak English. Good luck!


Haha i think Spanish people on the Tube in London are sick of me stopping and chatting with them!! (although they say a lot of my spanish lingo is mexican-like)

Thanks again!


----------



## xabiaxica

Alcalaina said:


> Lots of foreigners live in their own language bubble and regard learning Spanish as an add-on activity, which they can fit in when they feel like it. But if you want to become fluent quickly, try and immerse yourself in the language - read the papers, watch Spanish TV, listen to Spanish radio, start conversations with anyone who's willing to listen (not difficult as most Spanish people love to chat!), talk to yourself in Spanish when you are on your own, and arrange your social life so you aren't spending every evening with people who only speak English. Good luck!


sadly you're right

some of my students complain that they aren't progressing as fast as they'd like - but they leave the radio on an English station, don't watch Spanish TV (some say they actually can't get it) & for some reason hardly ever speak Spanish to anyone - & even claim they never hear anyone speak it :confused2: 

even just having the radio on in the background helps - the language sort of 'worms its way in' to your subconsious


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Alcalaina said:


> Lots of foreigners live in their own language bubble and regard learning Spanish as an add-on activity, which they can fit in when they feel like it. But if you want to become fluent quickly, try and immerse yourself in the language - read the papers, watch Spanish TV, listen to Spanish radio, start conversations with anyone who's willing to listen (not difficult as most Spanish people love to chat!), talk to yourself in Spanish when you are on your own, and arrange your social life so you aren't spending every evening with people who only speak English. Good luck!


Love the way you expressed that - it's just what some people (those who are not very successful at learning the language) do


----------



## Alcalaina

It worked for me years ago when I spent a few months in France and hardly spoke English at all. After a while I was even dreaming in French. Not quite so successful this time because we speak English at home (and often listen to Radio 4 over the internet) but we spend two or three hours a day either reading, listening to or speaking Spanish.

I am quite pleased with myself this morning because I've had a fairly long telephone conversation with a plumber (who has a strong local accent) and arranged for him to come and fix the boiler - and I understood every word he said. I used to dread making phone calls in Spanish. Progress!


----------



## beverleyp

stacey82 said:


> Hi I currently work as a teaching support assistant in England (I am white British) and was looking for some information on doing this role in Spain. I am keen to give my daughter a better life and crave to live in the sun and by the sea. Wondering if anybody could point me in the right direction I.e to find out what sort of qualification is required etc? Thank you Stacey


All I can say is that I know that there is a demand for Spanish youngsters to converse with English speaking people who have a standard accent. They learn grammar in school but don't get a chance to converse in English. They often need to be proficient in English to have a chance of getting a job. It wouldn't harm to make enquiries as to how you could do this and what qualifications you would need e.g. TEFL. Would seriously warn against teaching Spanish little ones though. They are soooo indisciplined it's untrue. All the very best...it is a lovely life in the sun and by the sea. Have you thought of moving inland not far from the sea though to a proper Spanish town, say Alhaurin El Grande/Alhaurin de la Torre on the Costa Del Sol? The coast is nice if you don't mind living in an apartment, but we prefer living inland and your daughter might prefer it inland as well. Depends where the international schools are I suppose. You need to do lots of homework to get it right and I don't mean school homework! Good luck.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

beverleyp said:


> All I can say is that I know that there is a demand for Spanish youngsters to converse with English speaking people who have a standard accent. They learn grammar in school but don't get a chance to converse in English. They often need to be proficient in English to have a chance of getting a job. It wouldn't harm to make enquiries as to how you could do this and what qualifications you would need e.g. TEFL. Would seriously warn against teaching Spanish little ones though. They are soooo indisciplined it's untrue. All the very best...it is a lovely life in the sun and by the sea. Have you thought of moving inland not far from the sea though to a proper Spanish town, say Alhaurin El Grande/Alhaurin de la Torre on the Costa Del Sol? The coast is nice if you don't mind living in an apartment, but we prefer living inland and your daughter might prefer it inland as well. Depends where the international schools are I suppose. You need to do lots of homework to get it right and I don't mean school homework! Good luck.


I have taught children here in an academies and I so much prefer teaching adults. I found the discipline difficult at times and the motivation, but I wouldn't say it was entirely the child's fault. Look at it from their point of view. They've been at school from 9:00 - 4:00 ish, have a snack, often in the street going from one place to another, and go to English. Nine times out of ten they're going to English either because they're doing badly at school, or because mum and dad want them to prepare for an exam. And with this extra English class they get even more homework to add to the never ending pile. After school classes are hardly ever allowed to be fun because of the pressures outlined above - pass at school or pass the Cambridge exam. The children rarely go because they enjoy English so much they beg mum and dad to sign them up for more. Put extra English classes next to football, basketball, or pottery and I know which I'd prefer!


----------



## mrypg9

The Alhaurins are heavikly populated by British immigrants, though, especially El Grande, aren't they?. A former resident once estimated that a third of the population is non-Spanish. La Torre seemed a pretty little place.
We visited both, and Coin,when we were looking for a place to live but found it too cosmopolitan. That didn't disqualify it from being 'Spanish', though, just as Rochdale or Birmingham, both heavily non-indigenous, are 'proper' British towns.
Seems we're back to that weary old chestnut of what constitutes a 'proper' Spanish town......

I agree about the importance of a 'standard' British accent although it may be difficult in these egalitarian times to specify just howe that sounds! Sadly, my experience as a MFL teacher and teacher of English is of many poorly-qualified 'teachers' of ESL.
That was certainly the case in Prague where the ability to use one's mother tongue, however ineptly, seemed adequate qualification for teaching it to others.


----------



## jojo

mrypg9 said:


> The Alhaurins are heavikly populated by British immigrants. A former resident once estimated that a third of the population is non-Spanish.
> 
> Seems we're back to that weary old chestnut of what constitutes a 'proper' Spanish town......



I'll correct you on that 

Alhaurin El Grande is a very "typically" looking Spanish town, but is inhabited by mostly expats from northern europe (Brits), altho in recent years that has declined and a few Spanish gypsies. It does have some lovely villas around its outskirts. Alhaurin de la Torre, is a modern, clean and affluent town and is inhabited by mostly Spanish, with a few northern europeans (Brits, Norwegians, germans....) Its locally known as Malaga's bedroom cos its where a lot of the wealthy airport workers live

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

...... and this thread from PW, maybe more on topic and worth reading both for and against CAs?? http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...s-rise-20-percent-education-cuts-brought.html

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9

jojo said:


> I'll correct you on that
> 
> Alhaurin El Grande is a very "typically" looking Spanish town, but is inhabited by mostly expats from northern europe (Brits), altho in recent years that has declined and a few Spanish gypsies. It does have some lovely villas around its outskirts. Alhaurin de la Torre, is a modern, clean and affluent town and is inhabited by mostly Spanish, with a few northern europeans (Brits, Norwegians, germans....) Its locally known as Malaga's bedroom cos its where a lot of the wealthy airport workers live
> 
> Jo xxx


It was you who once said that a third of Alhaurin's residents were British!! I'm sure that's the % you mentioned..
I remember you made a few other useful and descriptive comments too....
We looked at some villas at the edge of the town but they weren't what we were looking for.
I remember Alhaurin E.G. as a very clean looking town....Coin we didn't like at all....


----------

